# Food>>>>>>>>>>>



## Falcon (Jan 11, 2014)

Bobbi asks her husband Mike at breakfast time, 
"Would you like some bacon and eggs, a slice of toast, 
and maybe some grapefruit juice and coffee?"

Mike declines. 
"Thanks for asking, but I'm not hungry right now.  
It's this ******," he says.  
"It's really taken the edge off my appetite."

At lunchtime, Bobbi asked him if he would like something.  
"How about a bowl of soup,  home-made muffins or a cheese sandwich?"

Mike declines. "The ******," he says, “It’s really spoiled my need for 
food."

Come dinnertime, Bobbi asks if he wants anything to eat. 
"Would you like a juicy rib eye steak and some scrumptious apple pie?

Or maybe a rotisserie chicken or tasty stir fry?"

Mike declines again. "No," Mike says, "it's got to be the ******. 
I'm still not hungry."

"Well," Bobbi says, "Would you mind getting off me?  
I'm bloody starving!"


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 11, 2014)

:lofl:


----------

